# Would you go with the 8350 or 3010, same price no 3D watching



## bmfjimbo80 (Jan 12, 2012)

I was just about to go and purchase the 8350 when i found an open box 3010 at my local best buy for $999. I never really looked into the 3010 but now that i have I'm stuck on which to go with. Most of my viewing will be sports in my basement. I would like to have some lighting on for this which i have just found that the 3010 puts out some serious lumens which is also tipping me in that direction, but at the same time i don't want it to be so overwhelming bright for the projectors location that i regret going with it. At the same time my basement becomes a cave with zero light entering with all lights on so i can watch movies pitch black when i do watch them. I don't do any gaming either.

Is the picture on the 8350 better than the 3010? Like i was saying i could care less about 3d viewing. On the same note i have yet to take a ride to see why the 3010 was returned and why so cheap. Prolly a dud, hehe. Also a few other BB's in my area had 8350's for $899 open box.

Need to purchase something before the superbowl.

I was actually almost ready to pull the trigger on the 8700ub a week ago until I read even more that if you don't watch in full darkness then the better blacks that are achieved with the 8700 dissapear. So I suppose i do care a little bit about image quality even though i'm not a huge video enthusiast. The 8700 was lil bit over my budget as i still need to get my surround speakers which i could get with the 8350 for the price of the 8700.

I guess i'm just hung up right now on the brightness I can achieve with the 3010.

I really won't have a problem with placement, but i guess having the ability to do so with lens shift could be helpful if i want to play around with screen sizes and such moving the picture higher or lower from the ceiling.

As far as my screen is concerned, i plan to do a DIY MDF Black widow screen that i have been researching over at the theatershack forums.

Once again, my plans for the projector are following:

Sports 80%
Movies 10%
TV 10%

My room is 12.5ft long x 9'8" Wide. My viewing distance will be 11ft so i plan on doing a 100" diag screen but will play around with sizes before i make the screen so i can see what size is best to view for me from that distance.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

How dark will your room be when watching the movies/sports? if your able to make the room fairly dark the 3010 would be more than enough brightness there is not much difference between the two.


----------



## bmfjimbo80 (Jan 12, 2012)

Would like to watch with a decent amount of light on for sports, nothing direct as i have dimmable recessed cans in two zones. The bar area would more than likely be on but not the viewing area. 

For movies i will go 100% blackout.


----------



## CdnTiger (Feb 16, 2007)

I'd be interested in hearing some opinions on the two projectors as well. Although the fact that you've found a 3010 for that price would definitely be tempting!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well the 3010 is 2200 ANSI with a contrast ratio of 4000:1 and the 8350 is 2000 ANSI and a contrast ratio of 5000:1 so very close. for the price the 3010 is a great deal


----------



## bmfjimbo80 (Jan 12, 2012)

O yea!! I couldn't help myself i was actually just down by the best buy that had the 8350 to pick up my wifes car so decided to drop in and take a look. Took it out of the box everything was perfect new condition as was the box. Snatched it up!! I'm so excited like I little kid on christmas. This is my first projector. So I could not pass up the deal, 30 days to return for full refund, plus I was going to pay cash until i remembered they had the 36 month interest free so asked to run it for me and bam no problem. Not like i'll need it but I like having flexibility. I may still take a look at that 3010 but its 1hr and 20 minute drive to that store, I'll have to set this up and then i'll see. Time to go play.


----------



## bmwrider (Jan 22, 2012)

I purchased my 8350 at Electronics Expo for $999.95 about two weeks ago just an FYI should have it up and running tonight!
Can't wait to see the picture it's my first projector.


----------



## bmfjimbo80 (Jan 12, 2012)

Holy big screen lol. This thing is awesome. I'm playing it off my living room wall. All this worrying for nothing, i'm watching it in living room right now with all six of my 75 watt recessed lights full on and the picture looks awesome, no washout. I put it on dynamic and i almost went blind its too bright. First thing i'm noticing is that even when i get it fully focused by eye, it still seems a little fuzzy. Is this normal? I have heard that there is a break in time on the lamp and obviously all the setting are on default. I'm not even going there, not until i set it up in my basement on its permanent mount. 

Also another thing, my eyes do feel a little achy from watching about 30 minutes, but i dunno if thats from me staring into the bulb a few times got the spots. I'm bout to hook up the dvd player now and check out the full dark with a movie in cinema. O man the superbowl can't come soon enough Go Giants!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The image will seem a little soft if your not running an HD signal. Wait till you try a real BluRay or HD signal it will be very crisp and sharp.


----------



## bmfjimbo80 (Jan 12, 2012)

pic


----------



## gene9p (Jan 23, 2012)

It is great for games...Giants vs niners was awesome to watch on a big screen....I posted a few screen shots in thread above


----------

